
Change My View: the world is failing - samstave
Tell me; What are we doing right, vs, what doing wrong? Are we doing well, or doing wrong?
======
saltyoutburst
If you are interested in how the world is doing -over the long term-, check
out 'Enlightenment Now: The Case for Reason, Science, Humanism, and Progress'
by Steven Pinker.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_Now](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlightenment_Now)
"It argues that the Enlightenment values of reason, science, and humanism have
brought progress; shows our progress with data that health, prosperity,
safety, peace, and happiness have tended to rise worldwide; and explains the
cognitive science of why this progress should be appreciated." It has its
detractors, so apply your own grain of salt where needed.

